# ex/vi: Input encoding conversion not supported



## Subhash Mohan (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm currently using FreeBSD10 (10.3), when I open a file using vi(1) then a message displays at the end of file- "Input encoding conversion not supported". This message is displayed for all the files. 
Is there a way to ignore this message?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2018)

Subhash Mohan said:


> I'm currently using FreeBSD10 (10.3)


Probably not related to your issue but 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018 and is not supported any more. Upgrade to 10.4 or 11.2.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## bds (Sep 5, 2018)

What does ":set inputencoding" output in vi? What is the LANG environment variable? And is the encoding included in the set produced by "iconv -l"?


----------

